# neue Gaming Maus dringend gesucht



## FcryCola (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle von euch

hab mal wieder nen kleines Problem, und zwar benötige ich dringend, weil ich es nicht mehr mit einer Standardmaus aushalte, eine neue Gaming Maus.


Ich wollte eine mit einem Laser-Sensor haben und KEIN Infrarot-Sensor.

So was ich gesehen hatte und was mir auch gut gefällt ist die Roccat Kone, Microsoft Sidewinder X8, Razer Imperator,CoolerMaster Storm und die Razer Abyssus Mirror.

Würde gerne vor allem wissen wie diese in der Praxis sind und von der Verarbeitung und Qualität.

Mein Keyboard ist das Razer Lycosa Mirror Edition.

so dann schonmal danke an euch alle die mir bereit sind zu helfen

lg


----------



## rabe08 (8. Mai 2010)

Versuch die Mäuse mal in die Hand zu nehmen - Laden, Freunde, Lan - und nimm die, die Dir am besten in der Hand liegt. Ich z.B. komme mit Logitech überhaupt nicht klar, mit Razor und MS aber sehr gut. Warum? Keine Ahnung, ist einfach Neigungssache.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Mai 2010)

ein guter ratschlag! hände sind sehr verschieden, am besten wäre wirklich sie selber mal vorher zu testen. 
ich selbst komme mit meiner g9 sehr gut zurecht, obwohl ich recht große hände habe, und dieser nager relativ klein ist. doch stört mich das nicht weiter...


----------

